# HF pin nailer



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

I bought the same one several months ago just to have backup. Haven't used it much but it seems fine.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a few of those, and had nothing but problems with em. Maybe they've made them better lately. It's been quite a while since I've had one. Thnx for your review hairy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I was considering this gun then I came across this WEN
http://www.homedepot.com/p/WEN-3-4-in-to-2-in-18-Gauge-Brad-Nailer-61720/203579158
So sorry,wrong review I wish that I could delete this


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I use mine for attaching tiny moldings and to hold small parts for gluing. Have had no problems with it so far. If I make a mistake, I find the pins almost impossible to pull out. Instead they break off and then have to hammered flush, or ground off. Not the tool's fault, of course.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Seems like I've read in some other posts on here that the gun works great and even better when used with* better nails* and* keep it oiled*.

Of course that goes for all nail guns doesn't it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review,I too bought one as a backup and carry it on my truck used for construction, works great.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have several HF nail-guns in different sizes and they all work just fine.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have had this one for a couple of years now and used it some but not a whole lot but it has never failed me yet having run a couple of hundred pins thru it. I also have the 18 ga. nailer from HF and have run a lot more nails thru it and had the same results , no misfires and no jams so I am happy with both of them.
Most likely not the guns for a Pro shop running Hundreds of nails a day thru it but for most people that only use it a few times a month it seems fine.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

I had occasion to use mine again this week after it had been sitting in a cabinet for at least a year.

It worked fine.

After I was done I put a few drops of oil in it and put it back in the cabinet.


----------



## BRef (Jul 6, 2015)

I have 4 HF nailers and they are the best HF products I have purchased. Just don't use the HF nails, I think that is what most people use when complaining of the HF nail guns. Also keep them oiled.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> I have 4 HF nailers and they are the best HF products I have purchased. Just don t use the HF nails, I think that is what most people use when complaining of the HF nail guns. Also keep them oiled.
> 
> - BRef


Yes that is the most common problem I have heard about them was the HF nails and pins are not real good quality. So far mine have worked fine but I do plan on buying better ones when I find them at a good price or when the HF ones start acting up which ever comes first.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got a previous version of that Pin Nailer (it's blue) and it works fine for its designated task, pin nailing. In my opinion, the only real use for pin nails is to hold something in place while a more permanent solution is implemented (like waiting for the glue to set). I agree with the recommendation to avoid HF nails. I have some brads from them that work okay, but I use Grex pin nails and have had no problems. i put a few drops of air tool oil down the nipple before hooking up the air hose and have had no problems.


----------

